# New Very Vintage Vintage Bitch carrier ;)



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Heee heeee....Made this from a vintage gingham popcorn chenille i have had forever. I love this mongolian pink fur, I have been waiting impatiently forever and got it in the mail yesterday so I could finally finish it. The scalloped trim on the pocket is vintage as well. Will get it up in my etsy shop tomorrow, or later tonight. I have to head out the door right now.




























Lori


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Your work is amazing congrats!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG That is beautiful.

I'm completely jealous.....


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

These carriers are SO beautiful, and they look very cozy for the passenger too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Your works are so ridiculously awesome. I am admiring your esty as we speak.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

omg Lori that is beautiful..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks so much guys  I figure I better start using some more of my vintage fabrics, I only have a ton lol!!!!

Lori


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I love it really is special and beautiful


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

too cute!!! hehe so pastel! would look great in a white chi  impatiently waiting for mine!  hehehe


----------



## Chico_Daisy_Michelle (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I love it! The gingham is beautiful.


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Another fantastic piece of artwork Lori!! Do you have any patterns you would consider selling?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I love it really is special and beautiful


Thanks soo much  I do love how it came out.



pigeonsheep said:


> too cute!!! hehe so pastel! would look great in a white chi  impatiently waiting for mine!  hehehe


Hee heee..it would for sure. I'm still waiting on that leather, but adjusting pattern today 



Chico_Daisy_Michelle said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you  Hopefully it will sell.



qtchi said:


> I love it! The gingham is beautiful.


Thanks...I have 3 colors in that gingham and use them very carefully. Sooo hard to find.



PennysMom said:


> Another fantastic piece of artwork Lori!! Do you have any patterns you would consider selling?


Hee heee....thanks. No, but I do know that qtchi was considering selling her beautiful carrier as a pattern she designed


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:I'm hoping for a little girl chihuahua puppy this Christmas, so I'm also hoping to buy one of these from you after I get her. :love1: What are your prices and do you have colors to choose from? I like some of your originals that you've shown before made with fabric and I'm thinking pinks. Think you'll have any made that way for Christmas?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG, that is incredible... I love it so much. I gotta start saving and get myself an early christmas present =P


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

come on leather come come come! yay thanks for working on pattern today! :albino:


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

That is beautiful so talented


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Really nice !!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Yep working on Dexters carrier, almost done. Need to make the straps and sew the lining in as well. 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks again guys. Yep working on Dexters carrier, almost done. Need to make the straps and sew the lining in as well.
> 
> Lori


awesome!!!! ^o^ yes straps and lining is very important to keep sturdy, dont want my baby to fall and break his nose


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Excellent work as usual. Every single one of your carriers is a work of art.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chiboymom said:


> Excellent work as usual. Every single one of your carriers is a work of art.


Thanks sooo much I need to get some more going soon

Lori


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors. You are so talented. Blessings.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks soo much



Gamma said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors. You are so talented. Blessings.


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

That carrier is amazing I think it is more stunning that the one appleblossom has it looks so cozy and inviting. Pippa loves sleeping and being carried around in Brandi's carrier she is in heaven when in there. I tried stealing it once ok maybe twice but we were caught.


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

oooo  very nice. so pretty!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

my2chis said:


> That carrier is amazing I think it is more stunning that the one appleblossom has it looks so cozy and inviting. Pippa loves sleeping and being carried around in Brandi's carrier she is in heaven when in there. I tried stealing it once ok maybe twice but we were caught.


Heee heeeee.... Thanks, yeah Brandi told me all About the little attempted heist lol!!!! Sooo glad Pippa likes it. Btw...how much does she weigh?



bubachi said:


> oooo  very nice. so pretty!


Thank you very much. I need to start working on more soon

Lori


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooooooh that looks good enough to eat:love5::tongue9:
it reminds me of a yummy beautifully decorated cupcake! 
Very Nice!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

hee heee... Thanks, that's a good definition

Lori

[MQUOTE=cherper;741548]oooooooh that looks good enough to eat:love5::tongue9:
it reminds me of a yummy beautifully decorated cupcake! 
Very Nice!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Lori - have you thought about making a purse carrier that is rectangle in shape that has the mesh on the ends with the fold down fabric? More the traditional style? I would love one like that.


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Heee heeeee.... Thanks, yeah Brandi told me all About the little attempted heist lol!!!! Sooo glad Pippa likes it. Btw...how much does she weigh?



I tried to borrow the carrier for an outing one day and she refused to let me borrow it she claimed she would never see it again. Sadly she might have been right haha.

Pippa weighs about 5 lbs.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Nooo.... To be honest I don't like that type, but there is a person on etsy that sells something like that in many fabrics.



Brodysmom said:


> Hey Lori - have you thought about making a purse carrier that is rectangle in shape that has the mesh on the ends with the fold down fabric? More the traditional style? I would love one like that.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I saw these on Etsy they are gorgeous . I am very tempted would be cuddly warm for my baby during the winters here.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks soo much. hee hee, I think your little one would look gorgeous in one as well 



lisa foster said:


> I saw these on Etsy they are gorgeous . I am very tempted would be cuddly warm for my baby during the winters here.


----------

